# Icons not showing in Windows Explorer :-(



## a_to_z123 (Dec 6, 2005)

Hey I made a little mistake.

I always take the precautions not to associate my picture files with any SW,
but recently I installed Nero 7 and by mistake I pressed the next button
during installation.
Well the icon files also got associated with Nero PhotoSnap. I tried the Folder Options....
also uninstalled Nero PhotoSnap. But to no avail.....

The icon files show as the non-associated file icon in explorer.

Kindly help me sort out this problem...


----------



## sakumar79 (Dec 6, 2005)

Try the Rebuild Icons feature of TweakUI

Arun


----------



## a_to_z123 (Dec 6, 2005)

Nope Dear!!! It didn't work.


----------



## sakumar79 (Dec 6, 2005)

Are you logging with Administrative priviledges? Which OS are you using? Try associating it with a different software also...

Arun


----------



## LordDJ (Dec 6, 2005)

Fire up regedit. Scroll down to HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\icofile. Expand it and you ought to find a key called shell. Delete it.

Warning: playing with the registry is injurious to health!


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 7, 2005)

go to Nero StartSmart > Photos and Videos > View your photos > File > File Associations , now u can associate/de-associate all u like... even ico


----------



## a_to_z123 (Dec 12, 2005)

No use.....
@LordDJ  There was no entry like 'shell' in the 'icofile' key.

@QwertyManiac  I already uninstalled Photosnap so the associations have been restored.

But still no icons to be seen. 

Plz help..........I'm ruined.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 12, 2005)

Any Explorer Window > Tools > Folder Options > File Types > find ICO > Change its program type to Windows Fax/Picture viewer ...


----------



## a_to_z123 (Dec 12, 2005)

a_to_z123 said:
			
		

> Well the icon files also got associated with Nero PhotoSnap. I tried the Folder Options....
> also uninstalled Nero PhotoSnap. But to no avail.....



I've already tried that, i.e. associating ICO with Windows Picture n Fax Viewer. Read carefully dear!


----------



## sakumar79 (Dec 12, 2005)

Okay, I am checking my regedit here... and looking at someone else's list posted on another forum...

Note: Before trying this, please backup registry and create a system restore point...

Go to regedit... 
1. HKey_Classes_Root\.ico - If there is a subkey called OpenWithList, delete it. Also, for .ico, see if there is a value called "PerceivedType", type REG_SZ (String), with value of "image". If not, create it.
2. HKey_Classes_Root\icofile - If there is a subkey called shell, remove it. Add the following value if it is not present. Name: "ImageOptionFlags", Type: DWORD, Value: 0

If this does not work, export the above two keys to a .reg file, open the file in notepad and copy it to clipboard and paste it in the forum... Maybe we will get a clue in it...

Arun


----------



## sakumar79 (Dec 12, 2005)

You can also try out the solution provided in *www.winguides.com/forums/showflat....mber=44179&page=153&view=collapsed&sb=3&part= but do note that there is no info whether the solution provided worked or not...

Also, there is a solution at *www.annoyances.org/exec/forum/win2000/r1014649572 which appears to have worked for the original poster there...

Arun


----------



## a_to_z123 (Dec 13, 2005)

Yeah thx @sakumar79

The above links solved my problem!!!


----------

